

Ask HN: where can I buy custom icons for use in my mobile app? - matthuggins

I'm working on a recipe app, and I'd like custom art for the ingredients.  I know there are a bunch of free/paid image solutions for pre-made images online, but it's hard to find art for some more obscure ingredients.  I'm interested in figuring out how much it would cost me for a set of custom ingredients if I can provide a list of what I need.
======
tptacek
This is something that sites like 99designs are probably pretty good at.

~~~
matthuggins
I thought they just did logos, but I'll take a second look. I'll probably end
up needing about 100 icons, so this may end up being too expensive for me.
Thanks!

~~~
tptacek
Nope, anything involving drawing, they can do. Just make sure you put at least
a little bit of effort into verifying that your winning bit is authentic and
not stolen, because that's been a huge problem with contests I've watched
there.

------
pfedor
I tried Elance and it worked surprisingly well for me, maybe I was lucky.
Email me if you like and I'll give you details of the artist I'm working with
and their pricing.

~~~
matthuggins
Will do, thanks!

